# Snowed out in Mott



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone been to the Mott area in the last few days? I heard a rumor that the hunting went down hill due to snow and there were no birds to be had.

I figure that may be a little extream but I need to know. We leave tomorrow morning 14 Oct 05.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm heading there next week...Don't believe the doom & gloom reports...some young birds died, but you will still see your fields of hundreds.


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm heading out there next Sat. the 22nd, have to give a report when your back. Where are you staying when your then?


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

This was a report from last week on another forum on the Mott area. He corrected it ....not 35 hunters killed  35 hunters killed 105 birds in one drive. Must be a few left 

Post subject: Mott area......from another forum
safari

Joined: Apr 2004

My dad just finished up hunting 4 days in the snow north of Mott - SW ND. Although they did observe some birds that were killed in the blizzard last week, they saw hundreds/thousands of birds. 35 hunters killed in one walk on Saturday. Fog set in Sun thru Tues. am. Still got their limit each day. Monday afternoon they hit the "mother load" and killed out in one shelterbelt. Dad said that was the most birds he has ever seen in one place. Birds are (were) bunched up in tree rows or standing out in the middle of cut wheat where they were difficult to approach. Snow is all but gone today. He says he saw just as many birds this afternoon on the drive back to Bismarck as he did Friday afternoon on the drive in!

My brother got to Forman - SE ND yesterday evening just in time to kill one road hunting. Easily limited today with a group of nine hunting sloughs and CRP.

Boys if this is any indication we are going to have a ball this weekend!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I talked to one person at work who said the birds were still around, not in their normal places for this time of year. He hunted around Mott-New Leipzig.

I then talked to another gentlemen who said he didnt see a single bird in that exact area.

I think the difference comes in the STYLE of hunting. To see birds, you actually have to get out of the vehicle!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was at a meeting today in Dickinson. Talked to a few guys that did great out in the Mott area. I dont think anybody has anything to worry about if you head in that direction.

It just gets you all away from my area....... 

Mott is Hot!!!! :beer: ...........and so are the FEES!!!


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

So judging by the replies, Mott must be one of the busiest pheasant spots in ND. We're going on our 1st trip there, my buddy made the plans and 3 others are along for the ride. We plan on hunting the PLOTS and other public areas around there, up to 30+ miles of town during the week, what kind of pressure can we expect?

How bout the waterfowling in the area? We want to do some of that also.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

The PLOTS lands will be very busy this weekend, be prepared to be sharing fields.


----------

